# Balloon manor-jack and the beanstalk timelapse. this was in my building last year



## Tude (Jan 14, 2015)

It was 4 stories tall - the giant's head appeared on the 4th floor. Pretty cool. Reason I'm posting is - they are doing it again in my building this year - underwater theme. Oh and on the last Friday they have a "Pop" the balloon party - I will be running out of the building before that goes off.


----------



## Kal (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool. Tude you should climb the bean stock.


----------



## Tude (Jan 14, 2015)

I did!






We're going to get this kind of stuff this year - interesting watching them blow the balloons up - soon the first floor will be covered in loose balloons - and yes lots of them pop as they are being blown up.


----------

